
Big Data Is Not Truth - bering
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/06/01/why-big-data-is-not-truth/
======
cameronh90
This is true of any statistics, and I wasn't aware that anyone believed that
big data was going to somehow eliminate subjectivity from the world. More data
and faster processing means more opportunities to analyse and a bigger sample
size, but as the adage goes, there are lies, damn lies and statistics. The
article seems like a bit of a straw man.

And regarding myth 3 and 6: you can't really hold these views simultaneously.
If you can opt out, then that's a built in form of discrimination. Whether
that's actually relevant probably depends on your domain.

~~~
wavefunction
Many of the vocal cheerleaders have probably little experience or training in
statistics, and so such nuance is beyond the scope of their understanding.
Sure this seems self evident to those of us with the exposure, but think about
all the folks who stop at college algebra.

------
yummyfajitas
_Before Big Data disappears into the background as another fact of life, Ms.
Crawford said, “We need to think about how we will navigate these systems. Not
just individually, but as a society._

<http://xkcd.com/1215/>

~~~
kmm
There should be an xkcd about reposting xkcd when you can't add something
meaningful to the conversation yourself.

~~~
sliverstorm
It's true it isn't high-effort. That said, referencing xkcd (if not done
solely for the humor) can be a nice way of succinctly presenting an idea that
you would have made a mess of explaining yourself.

~~~
bradleysmith
I agree with you. It takes nearly no effort to digest, and xkcd has a strong
selection of 'debate-memes' to choose from on making intelligent points.

------
pdpi
The whole piece reeks of FUD to me.

What I would gather from taking the article at face value is: According to
Myths #2 and #3, big data is classist, racist and sexist. According #5 and #6,
Big Data is actually Big Brother. #1 points out that Big Data isn't The Next
Big Thing, because it's actually old news.

There's plenty of genuine problems with Big Data, but the article seems to be
more concerned with playing on people's fears regarding it than actually
providing any concrete arguments about its failings.

~~~
wmil
FUD is probably the wrong word.

Quentin Hardy has spent his life in the publishing industry. He's likely a
strong verbal thinker.

That's exactly the sort of person who hates statistical reasoning.

------
Thrymr
Data (of whatever size) is never truth. It is a means of testing hypotheses.

------
mtowle
It's articles like this one that make me wonder why anyone is submitting
pieces from the NYT, et al. Their audience is simply not HN's audience.

------
mark_integerdsv
...but the hype cycle is and articles like this one are merely a product
thereof. I really feel that opinion pieces ought to come from someone whose
opinion is or should be highly regarded in a given field.

------
mathattack
Very light article. Seems like they put up a strawman of a marketers over-
simplified view of the world, and then attacked it.

Most serious practitioners realize this is tough business.

------
zxcdw
Privacy? There is none! Deal with it.

